# Thread activation .



## lango (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey,

I tried to start a new journey thread but I'm aware that it needs to be activated due to my low post count . Is there any chNce somebody could have a look at this for me. Would be appreciated .

cheers !!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

It'll be done shortly.


----------



## lango (Oct 25, 2013)

Lorian said:


> It'll be done shortly.


Brilliant .

Thanks .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow exactly 24 hours between ops posts :0


----------

